

Ask HN: Is it hard/bad to apply for jobs in cities you don't live in? - coryl

Hi friends,<p>I'm sure the question sounds a bit silly, but I'm considering a move from east coast to west. I've read a bit of advice about "targeting" places I'd like to work, narrowing my search down and being aggressive on those places.<p>However, being that I still live in the east, I don't want the employer to see my resume and be turned off by my how far I am. Or in the event that I get a phone interview - have such a big time delay before I can even meet face to face for an interview. These things seem like job-killers; imo the face to face is crucial, and the more time you delay it, the less likely you'll be to get that job.<p>I would ultimately prefer to move cities first and then pound the pavement for work - but I know this can be a bad idea because its a crappy economy and nobody wants be burning their savings in an expensive west coast city. I'm typically looking for business development job, around $50k (my first "real" job?). I have a degree in business and lots of experience with my own startup projects.<p>So what do you think? 1) Move first, ask questions later.
2)Try to setup job from afar, move when safe and secure (if at all).
======
queensnake
Do an 'exploratory move'. Find a short-term sublet on craigslist, 'move'
there, post your resume as though you're there. Stay a month or two, get job
nibbles etc. If the response is good enough or whatever, extend. Otherwise,
move on.

This isn't fanciful advice; I do it. So far I've been lucky (about finding
short-term sublets). Note that it takes a couple / few days at a motel to find
the sublet.

------
malbiniak
I've tried both. I've found better success with #1.

This isn't substantiated, but my thinking is: \- hr/recruiters notice if
you've made a move \- people see it as a sign of commitment if you've made a
move \- you're more likely to find a job the easy way: networking with
likeminded people \- you're more likely to avoid bad pursuits (ie, the "good
on paper company")

The economy isn't bad for talented people. Believe in yourself, show employers
why they need you, and get on with your first job already.

You've got a world to get out there and conquer.

Best of luck, -m

------
bwh2
For the past few months, I've been going through this exact process, moving
from NYC to Boulder. The in-person interview requirements are the biggest
challenge. A few companies are willing to fly you out, some not. Many will ask
you to get back in touch once you move.

I suggest making it clear that you're definitely moving once you have an
offer. Employers are reluctant to commit to someone that isn't committed to
them (i.e. their office, their city).

So ultimately, I would suggest doing multiple phone interviews with multiple
companies. Get the process as far along as possible. Then once you have
several asking for in-person interviews, but not willing to fly you out, make
the move.

------
mipnix
Check out: www.manager-tools.com/2010/01/how-transfer-between-states-
industries-part-1 - 2010-09-24

This is the best podcast for tech/management types. These guys provide
actionable, concrete steps one can take to become a better manager, person and
employee. Their sister podcast, career tools, is full of amazing advice as
well.

Requires free registration. Worth it's weight in bits...

------
kgo
Just explain your situation. That's what cover letters are for. Or in this day
and age, the body of your email.

They'll either say:

1) Why don't you try again when you're out here.

2) We'll fly you out for an interview, but relocation costs will be all you.

3) We have a relocation policy.

------
samd
Just tell them you are willing to relocate. Hiring an employee is a big
investment, if the business is too short-sighted to pay a few thousand dollars
to recruit the best possible people for their several hundred thousand dollar
investment then you probably don't want to work there.

~~~
coryl
I understand the principle behind your opinion.

But fact is, there are probably dozens of not hundreds of people probably
applying for the same jobs. I can see them being inundated by requests, and
simply passing me over because they can interview several (equally qualified?)
people immediately rather than drag it out with someone who has to relocate
for the job.

Am I being realistic or just pessimistic?

~~~
ed1901
As the recruiter for a medium-size mobile agency, I definitely would not pass
on a great candidate that wasn't local — in fact, we frequently post on local
job boards in other cities. However, you have to immediately make it obvious
to me that you're a kick-ass candidate. I more likely to bring in a local
candidate for an interview (which gives them a bit of a leg up), even if they
aren't immediately an obvious great candidate.

That said, it's much easier to network and get in touch with the right people
if you're in town.

If you really want to make yourself available, being very upfront that you're
willing to cover relocation expenses goes a long way.

------
barnaby
If you're moving to San Francisco or Silicon Valley for a tech job then this
isn't even a question. There is so much talent out here that a company would
be insane to pay the extra costs of looking outside the local talent pool.

~~~
mr_b
I disagree. I moved here from Indiana for a job. The company flew me over here
for the interview and also paid for relocation when I moved here. Same
situation for all my friends. We are new college grads, so the situation might
be different.

------
Mz
Pick up a copy of "Wishcraft" and a copy of "What color is your parachute?"
Work their "programs" (for lack of a better word). Use a goal oriented mental
framework rather than a timeline oriented mental framework -- ie don't set
dates, set milestones for what needs to be accomplished to get there from
here.

I am also looking towards leaving the East Coast. I am not job hunting. One of
my goals is to make my online stuff profitable enough to support me and my
sons (with their assistance -- they aren't actually children). The main thing
I am working on here lately is figuring out what milestones I need to hit to
get there from here. That approach has turned out to be very reliable in the
past for other "impossible" challenges.

Good luck with this.

